# Tateo Kato Hayabusa fighter wings



## PatCartier (Jan 29, 2011)

On streaming from the website of IL2 sim squad "Hiko 64th sentai", translated from japanese in french  Directed by Yamamoto Kajiro in 1943; some amazing aviation scenes, with ki43 vs captured allied aircrafts.
Videos 64th film Kato Hayabusa Sentotai Movie
Accueil


----------

